# James Beard Foundation



## bloat (Apr 22, 2002)

I remember Logan posting last year about never hearing from his JBF scholarships. Has anyone else experienced this? Has anyone actually received a scholarship?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I plan on going to FCI when my youngest is 2. I have no plans to apply for a scholarship. I will try my luck with financial aid along with a personal contrbution. Hopefully tuition wont go up too much by then. Its already about 28k.


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

I actually received an email reply from the JBF about 6 months after I called and emailed them. They asked if I had received a reply via mail, I said no and asked them to confirm whether I had been awarded anything. They never returned that email. I didn't bother reapplying this year.

logan


----------

